# Home Solar Power



## direwolf23 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am interested in home solar power but don't know the first thing about it. 

anyone use it?


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

direwolf23,

I have a passive solar 
auxiliary heat system on my home that was in place when I bought it back in 1990...

Read through this link, you'll find a pic and explanation of this system:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129013&highlight=solar+heat


----------



## direwolf23 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I use to work for a company called Energy Conversion Devices, and they have a subsidiary called United Solar that makes solar panels that doubles as roof shingles. I don't know anything about price or efficiency.

http://ovonic.com/me_images_solar_11.cfm


----------



## direwolf23 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, this stuff gets pricey FAST!!! $26k


----------



## Laid Back 57 (Sep 22, 2007)

Check out Great Lakes Renewable Energy Association(GLREA.org).They can steer you in the right direction.Also Home Power magazine.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Yup, a photovoltaic solar system is very pricey. I've done LOTS of reading
up on windpower and have started to build my own turbine system. I made the blades from cedar and will by a dc current generator to harness the turnbine's rotation. 

Add an inverter and some deep cycle batteries and i'll be making my own power for less than $500. There are a couple more items i'll need, but the bulk of the startup
cost is in the stuff i mentioned.

http://otherpower.com/otherpower_wind.html


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Extremely pricey indeed. We had a big motor home that we put solar power on. Yes, it worked like a charm and we even lived in it through the winter down in Arizona. However, though it was convenient and very nice to be able to juice up the batteries with solar power instead of running the generator, I'm not about to try the same thing in my home. In order to be able to run much at all it would be too much investment to start with. 

Don't believe it. Price some 6 volt deep cell batteries (you get more from two 6-volt than one 12 volt!). Now find out how many times you can recharge those batteries before replacing them. Now realize that is just the beginning.

Start by figuring just how much electricity you want your solar panels to provide and go from there. Oh yes, now know that most of Michigan receives about 65% maximum sunshine over the year. Oh yes, now figure how much sunshine during the winter plus the angle of the sun. Yes, there is more; much more to it. Same goes for wind power.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I mentioned deep cycle batteries due to their relatively low cost. These are rated by windpower users as "okay" for storage. Mostly due to the lower life expectancy compared to other types. Most people storing energy for power usage either use forklift batteries or LH 
lead acid types. Life expectancy for these can range from 4 to 8 years depending on what you buy. The higher the amp-hour rating, the longer
the battery with deliver power at a usable level. Concering batteries, it all comes down to your budget.

My setup is just for knocking the monthly bill down. Its not big enough to run the whole house. A decent wind turbine capable of a grid-tie setup
to handle a medium sized home runs about $3000-$5000. Still a bargain compared to photovoltaic technology.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

My new pole barn will run off solar panels for the lights and some 120 volt items run by the inverter. Too costly to run power out there for now.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

bobcolenso said:


> I use to work for a company called Energy Conversion Devices, and they have a subsidiary called United Solar that makes solar panels that doubles as roof shingles. I don't know anything about price or efficiency.



I spent 3 months in the Uni-Solar Auburn Hills Plant (1) training and am now in the new Greenville plant.
I've done alot of reading over the last 5 years. If you have access to the power grid , it's going to be cheaper to buy your electricity from the power company for 20 years than to buy enough solar panels to produce the same amount of power.
If you don't have access , then you gotta do what you gotta do.

There are several ways to cut your power bill throughout the year. Like use the sun to heat your water in the summer time. Or using the sun to do your cooking so you don't have to use a stove.

The passive solar system mentioned above might not work alot during the winter , but in the spring and fall on those clear , cold , frosty morning is when you'll see a difference.

When it comes to power , you gotta remember , saving pennies adds up to saving dollars. Every little thing you can think of , will add up over time.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree Jackbob, and in my opinion, there's nothing wrong spending the extra dime or two to be more kind to the environment, is there?


----------



## direwolf23 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies... lots of food for thought.


----------

